# Not supported Qualcomm Atheros QCA8171 Gigabit Ethernet



## ORTO-DOX (Sep 18, 2014)

Good day friends!

I have purchased a motherboard *Asus M5A78L-M LX3* and onboard LAN not recognized under latest (svnup'ed from 4 september) *-STABLE*:
`uname -a`

```
10.0-STABLE FreeBSD 10.0-STABLE #0: Thu Sep 4 19:44:40 MSK 2014   root@KOR-BSD:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
```
Maybe it possible to add device quirks to driver sources for driver recognize device?
I'm tryin to check files in /usr/src/sys/dev/age/ but not find device IDs.
How can I get that device working?

Info about unknown devices:
`pciconf -lv`

```
none1@pci0:2:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x85871043 chip=0x10a11969
   rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
   vendor = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
   class = network
   subclass = ethernet

   none0@pci0:0:20:0: class=0x0c0500 card=0x83891043 chip=0x43851002
   rev=0x3c hdr=0x00
   vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
   device = 'SBx00 SMBus Controller'
   class = serial bus
   subclass = SMBus
```

Info about device from 
`lspci -v`

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA8171 Gigabit Ethernet
   (rev 10)
   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8587
   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
   Memory at feac0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable)
   I/O ports at dc00
   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3
   Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00
   Capabilities: [c0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/16 Maskable+ 64bit+
   Capabilities: [d8] MSI-X: Enable- Count=16 Masked-
```

1. #1 Message on Mailing List
2. #2 Message on Mailing List


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2014)

You already asked on the mailinglist, that's good. No response yet, that's not good. But everybody might be a little busy right now preparing for 10.1-RELEASE.


----------



## ORTO-DOX (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes, I'm think about release-prepairing too. My post here just for wider spreading information about my question, it is not for annoying to developers 

I think as much peoples see question, as better


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2014)

ORTO-DOX said:
			
		

> I think as much peoples see question, as better


It's definitely worth a shot


----------



## ondra_knezour (Sep 18, 2014)

If you are willing to play, you may find following links interesting
http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collabor ... orking/alx
https://github.com/erikarn/alx
https://github.com/markjdb/alx-freebsd


----------



## ORTO-DOX (Sep 18, 2014)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> If you are willing to play, you may find following links interesting
> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collabor ... orking/alx
> https://github.com/erikarn/alx
> https://github.com/markjdb/alx-freebsd


Thanks! I will play with that sources and hope I can help to make that driver better!


----------



## ORTO-DOX (Sep 19, 2014)

Good day!

So there is first results about supposed alx projects.
I'm try 
`cd /root
git clone [url=https://github.com/markjdb/alx-freebsd]https://github.com/markjdb/alx-freebsd[/url]
cd alx-freebsd
make
cp ./if_alx.ko /boot/kernel/
kldload if_alx`
And now I have new interface!

```
alx0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether e0:3f:49:ab:a6:7d
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: no carrier
```
/var/log/messages

```
Sep 19 10:29:45 KOR-BSD kernel: alx0: <Qualcomm Atheros AR8171 Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xdc00-0xdc7f mem 0xfeac0000-0xfeafffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
Sep 19 10:29:45 KOR-BSD kernel: alx0: Ethernet address: e0:3f:49:ab:a6:7d
Sep 19 10:29:45 KOR-BSD devd: Executing '/etc/pccard_ether alx0 start'
```
So, in that time machine have external PCI Network card for network and used in work, how can I do a stress-testing for that driver when I will be at physical console?
For me I have that plan:

 iperf between that host and other. In TCP and UDP mode
 set up some ipfw rules and check how system working with them
 Mail to alx-freebsd author and share my experience with him
Maybe anything else?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Sep 19, 2014)

Driver and port authors are usually happy with such feedback. Informing network and drivers related lists would be fine. Their members may also provide best advices how to test new driver.


----------



## kerlin (Oct 10, 2014)

It seems that in *-HEAD* added support for Atheros 817x/816x.
http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=1150180+0+current/svn-src-all


----------

